# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ku mund të shkarkoj filmin Eduart.

## YPSILONI

E ka ndo njeri filmin Eduart se me than eshte i bukur,po e gjetet do beni sevap per kete fukarain,flm

----------


## selina_21

> E ka ndo njeri filmin Eduart se me than eshte i bukur,po e gjetet do beni sevap per kete fukarain,flm


http://video.google.com/googleplayer...34744765&hl=en

----------


## kimi5

po mire po me e shkarku nuk ka!!!!!

----------


## YPSILONI

FLM per pergjigjen.

----------


## Apollyon

PEr ta ber download kte filmin, ka ndonje link?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Apollyon, mesazhi juaj u hoq, në Forumin Shqiptar ndalohet pirateria.

----------

